# Looking for a Reputable Vizsla Breeder in the Santa Fe, NM, area



## Greedo (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking for Dog #2 -- I currently have a Lab/Australian Shepherd mix and I live in Santa Fe, NM.

Can someone tell me how to get in touch with a reputable breeder in the NM/Utah/Colorado area?

Thanks!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Vizsla Club of America (for local breed clubs and breeder referrals)

http://www.vcaweb.org/


----------



## Greedo (Aug 27, 2012)

Perfect -- thank you.


----------

